# Lust aufs Rollenspiel und Du weisst nicht wo ...



## Ugla (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

man kennt es ja, der Content fordert nicht mehr die gesammte Zeit, der Ruf ist auch überall schon ehrfürchtig und das nächste Addon noch etwas hin. Da könnte man doch glatt mal das "Mehr" entdecken das in einem MMO*RP*G in diesem Kürzel steckt. Genau das RP ....
Aber wo soll es das noch geben und dann sprechen die da ja immer so komisch. Und ich weiss ja auch gar nicht wie das geht. Da mache ich eventuell was falsch oder blamiere mich weil ich nicht weiss wann der große Boreanische Krieg war. Ich kenne auch keinen und im Gegensatz zu den rdm-Groups sehe ich die wohl möglich morgen wieder...

Tja, genau deshalb hat Blizz ja die Archeologie und die ach so wichtigen "Erfolge" erfunden und lässt neuerdings arme kleine Tier miteinander Käpfen. Nur haste die schon durch, sind wir wieder am Anfang oder doch schon mit den Worten, "bis zum nächsten Addon", und einem Laserschwert bewaffnet zu den Sternen aufgebrochen. Und kehrt der Welt der Kriegskunst den Rücken zu. Ist ja auch schwierig was Neues dort anzufangen ohne das man weiß worauf man sich einlässt.
Genau da setzt unsere Zeitung - Der BOTE - an. So wohl im zeigen was es wo gibt, als auch im Erleben der Geschichten. 

Da wir seit kurzem sogar eine Praktikantin haben die mir letztlich genau das sagte, "ich kenne ja keinen" oder "weiß wo wer zu finden ist" oder "wo was los ist", und ich erwiderte, das zeigen wir dir schon, dachte ich das dieses Angbot sicher auch für den Einen oder die Andere von euch interessant sein kann. Und so unter uns, da es zu viele Angebote für die wenige Zeit gibt könnten wir gut noch wen gebrauchen der mal eine Hochzeit oder ne Beerdigung besucht, sich um den Klatsch im Adel kümmert oder auch gern eine eigene Idee mit einbringt. Dabei spielt nicht einmal die Fraktion eine Rolle da wir "Überfraktionell" über die Geschehnisse auf den X-Realms der Forscher Liga, des Mithrilordens, der ewigen Wacht und der Todeswache berichten. Von daher wäre es sogar egal auf welchen dieser 4 Server ihr euch beheimatet. Die vollen Vorzüge könnten wir allerdings nur auf der Todeswache unseres Heimatservers gewähren. Um euch einen Einblick in den Spaß zu geben den wir "täglich" haben, hier mal etwas aus unserem Alltag: http://forum.buffed....alm-rp-zeitung/ 
und was dann am Anfang der Woche draus wird: http://www.todeswache-bote.de/

Wer also Lust hat uns mal kennen zu lernen, ein wenig über die Schulter zu schauen und uns wohl möglich zur Hand gehen mag oder einfach nur mal einem Trollstamm treffen möchte, der kann uns gern einen Brief an die Redaktion schicken. Die Adresse findet ihr in der Rubrik FAQs, wie auch einige andere Antworten. An sonsten kann ich es ja nicht lassen und füge einfach mal an...

oder ihr kommt in unserem berühmten Biergarten ... 
*Sambi zückt eine Visitenkarte

*"Ein Herz für Gnome"*
Mehr als ein Biergarten
Sturmwind-Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Ugla (31. März 2013)

Und immer noch jede Woche aktuelle Berichte in -Der BOTE-

http://www.todeswache-bote.de/

oder hier im Forum

http://forum.buffed....alm-rp-zeitung/ 

Na!?! Lust bekommen, dann schau einfach mal vorbei ...


----------

